# Revolution for rabbits?



## lagomorph

Have any of you used Revolution (salamectin) for rabbits? I used it in the past when they had fur mites. It worked great, and they had no side effects. I believe they have mites again, and tried to get Revolution from the vet, but he says it is unsafe for them. Yet online search seems to suggest it is the preferred treatment for external parasites on rabbits. What do people here think?


----------



## Watermelons

Revolution is actually one of the very few safe pest be gone drugs for rabbits.
Dosage ranges from 6-18mg/kg in bunnys.
Totally safe


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:yeahthat: Our vet used to do a dose on any new rescue of ours and we'd quarantine for two weeks to be safe.


----------



## LakeCondo

Perhaps the vet want to be sure it is mites before treating for them.


----------



## Watermelons

Doesn't matter if the animal has mites or not... You can still use revolution as prevention.


----------



## lagomorph

Thanks for your confirming responses. In the meantime, I had sent the vet an email with links to 3 websites, all recommending Revolution as safe and effective Rx for external parasites on rabbits. Even if it is just preventative. The vet reconsidered and decided to approve. It seems that he just didn't know. I guess he doesn't see many rabbits. Thanks again.


----------



## windryder201

He may have been thinking of Frontline (fipronil) which ABSOLUTELY CAN NOT be given to rabbits. If he's not a rabbit-vet, it's possible that he hasn't had to even think about treating mites in rabbits since vet school! It's really easy to get drugs crossed when you're that far away from it!


----------



## domho7

Hi I just got revolution 18mg type. I need just to drip 1 drip on the rabbit is that all.


----------



## lagomorph

Domho, It depends on the weight of the animal. It should say on the package the weight range that the dose is intended for. If the animal is within that range, then administer the entire vial of the drug. If the animal is above that range, then the dose is too low. If the animal is smaller than the range, then the dose is too high, and giving only a portion of it will be a guess.


----------



## windryder201

dohmo, some of our professors here at my vet school just did some research on using Revolution in rabbits. They found that rabbits actually absorb and process selamectin better than cats and dogs, which mean they actually need HIGHER doses than dogs and cats!

I'm not saying go buy the next dose up! I don't know what the toxic level of selamectin is in a rabbit. However, you're going to need more than one drip!! Use the entire dose! Selamectin has been shown to be very safe in rabbits, so you're not going to overdose him with the 18 mg-size doses as long as you administer them appropriately 

The only thing worse about not getting rid of the mites is underdosing them so they develop a resistance to selamectin!!


----------



## domho7

Tks lagomorph for your reply.

Tks Windryder201 for your reassurance. I whack 18mg on her. I still have 2 tubes left. Should I administer the next one 4weeks later. Tks.


----------



## windryder201

If you were recommended to dose it every 4 weeks, I think that'd be fine. I know the protocol for ear mites is every 2 weeks (but I'm not sure if there is a difference in dose). The study I referred to applied the selamectin every week (for fleas, though), and the rabbits were okay, so it's probably safe.

If you're just not sure and you can't find a vet that gives you recommendations, use the label directions for mites.


*disclaimer: I'm not a vet (yet) and if you have concerns you should talk to one*


----------



## domho7

Ok tks Windryder201


----------



## Kizza

If the vet said no to revolution i would recommend not going to that vet again lol it is one of the only safe ones for rabbits. I was also recommended ever 2 weeks for mite treatment, is that too often? I will ask the new rabbit vet I am going to tomorrow


----------



## Watermelons

Depends on the type of mite and level of infestation. Revolution is VERY safe many studies were done with doses done numerous times higher then the recomended 18mg per kg with no adverse reactions. Its not really necessary, but you certainly can dose them 2 weeks apart for the first 2 doses then continue with monthly prevention from then on after.


----------



## domho7

I given her 2nd dose yesterday, been observing her, she looks fine. 
Will give her monthly dosage.


----------



## Spikethebunny

I know this is an old topic, but I just ran into the same problem. My vet didn't want to give Revolution as preventative. Spike has had it before (years ago for fleas) and stayed on it for 6 months (the low dose ones for kittens as he is only 2 pounds). He started doing little head shakes yesterday all day, but his ears looked clean and he was eating/pooping/playing normally so I thought I'd get the Revolution "just in case" and my vet said it isn't safe to give him (the same vet who gave it to him 5 years ago - huh?). He finally gave in when I explained and told him how traumatized Spike gets at the vet (last time we took him, he shook so violently for an hour after, I seriously thought he was going into shock or cardiac arrest). I told him that if I saw anything awful or he stopped eating/drinking, obviously I would bring him. Had to sign a bunch of papers saying the vet was not liable etc.

Ok, so now my question is this. My vet has me terrified of using it on him now. He told me to wait at least another day or two and only give it to him if the symptoms persist. Do you guys agree? Should I be frightened of using it now?


----------



## lagomorph

I've been using Revolution on my 2 buns since I started this thread, and they are happy, healthy, and free of fleas and mites. And everything I've read about Revolution suggests that it is safe for rabbits.


----------



## Spikethebunny

Thank you. The vet totally scared me off the stuff. He said it can't be used as prevenatative-only used when you are sure there is something there. He said using it preventative can be harmful to them...???

What dose do you give them? The vet finally gave me the one for kittens and puppies. Do you use the whole vial? He said to use half.


----------



## lagomorph

Well, my sense is that most vets don't see many rabbits and are therefore less experienced with, and more cautious in, treating them. 

And it may be that there is less actual data available on the use of Revolution with rabbits than with cats and dogs, so he wants to be especially careful. For any medication, there's a risk/benefit issue, and you want to expose the patient to as little medication as possible. 

And I would agree with that, but in my case, my rabbits have had fleas and/or mites a couple of times, so I feel the benefit of preventative treatment outweighs the small risk of whatever side effects are possible. And now my vet seems to agree with that.

As for dose, it goes by weight. So for my 3 lb bunny, I use the full kitten dose (I think the package says for under 5 lbs), but for my 8-9 lb bunny I use the next size larger.

What is the weight range for the vial he gave you? If it says for less than 5 lbs, you could use the whole thing, but if he weighs only 2 lbs, it might be adequate to use half of it. Then you'll have enough left over for a future dose.


----------



## cwolfec

Is the only place to get Revolution from your Vet? I don't have a rabbit savvy vet here, and I think my baby girl has ear mites. She has been shaking her head a lot lately and scratching her ears like crazy. I can't see anything in there, but I wanted to try the prevention method. Is it safe to give to both bunnies, in case she gave it to my other one?


----------



## lagomorph

Yes, you need to get Revolution from a vet, and you should treat all rabbits that have any contact with each other, if any one of them has mites.


----------



## lopsofun

So if your local vets don't have Revolution, and mine don't, how do you get it? Order online? If so, doesn't the vet have to call it in or something?


----------



## caustin4

Yes you can order it online, but every site will need the vet to send in or call in a prescription. If there is a Costco near you, you can get a written prescription for revolution and take it there, they carry it.


----------



## lopsofun

Thanks.


----------

